# Uso del trapassato prossimo nel testo



## Audrey_24th

Ciao a tutti!
Recentemente mi è capitato di leggere il testo che segue.
Ho trovato qualcosa di stonato nell'uso dei verbi, ma dato che non ne sono certa preferisco chiedere.
Aggiungo fra parentesi i tempi verbali che avrei utilizzato io.



Lucia stringeva il gatto, regalatole dalla zia per il compleanno. Miagolava appena, tanto piccolo e bianco da confondersi con il maglione da lei indossato.
Lucia aveva odiato quel gatto sin dal primo istante in cui le era stato regalato, ma aveva dovuto tenerlo: sarebbe stato scortese non accettare il dono di una donna morente.
Glielo regalò (aveva regalato) il giorno prima di essere ricoverata in ospedale e Lucia non poté (aveva potuto) non legare quel regalo all'abbandono.
Quando le dissero (avevano detto) che sua zia se ne era andata con un ultimo profondo respiro di sofferenza, Lucia guardò (aveva guardato) con rabbia il gatto, come se fosse (fosse stata) tutta colpa sua.
_Avrei preferito avere lei viva.
_Da allora le era stato difficile anche solo toccarlo.


Grazie per l'eventuale aiuto


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Anche io avrei sollevato la stessa obiezione, leggendo tutto il testo. Se però la terza e la quarta frase non venissero subito dopo le altre, non ci troverei nulla di strano.


----------



## violadaprile

Cominciamo con il dire che è un racconto che si svolge tutto al passato e che per il presente usa l'imperfetto narrativo (1).
E vediamo un po' di consecutio.

Lucia stringeva (1) il gatto, regalatole dalla zia per il compleanno.
Miagolava (1) appena, tanto piccolo e bianco da confondersi con il maglione da lei indossato.
Lucia aveva odiato (trapassato prossimo, azione anteriore a quella principale, corretto (2) quel gatto sin dal primo istante in cui le era stato regalato, (2) ma aveva dovuto (2) tenerlo: sarebbe stato (passato condizionale, corretto) scortese non accettare il dono di una donna morente.

Glielo regalò (aveva regalato) il giorno prima di essere ricoverata in ospedale e Lucia non poté (aveva potuto) non legare quel regalo all'abbandono.
Qui si inserisce il problema del senso e dell'uso del passato remoto, che in italiano indica una azione puntuale nel tempo, in certo modo svincolata dal contesto e dagli effetti. Di solito lo si mette a confronto con il passato prossimo, che descrive una azione completamente finita (nell'atto) ma i cui effetti si protraggono nel tempo.
Se l'autore intendeva indicare l'atto in sè, allora il passato remoto va bene. Tuttavia a me sembra che gli effetti permangano, il gatto sta ancora lì 
Quindi propenderei anch'io per il passato prossimo *-trapassato prossimo per concordanza**-*. Ma sostanzialmente ritengo che entrambe le forme siano corrette.


Quando le dissero (avevano detto)
Si tratta di un'azione puntuale, ben circoscritta nel tempo. Qui, secondo quanto detto sopra, secondo me il passato remoto va bene.
 che sua zia se ne era andata (2) con un ultimo profondo respiro di sofferenza, Lucia guardò (aveva guardato) con rabbia il gatto, 
come sopra, è un'azione ben circoscritta, passato remoto
come se fosse (fosse stata) tutta colpa sua.
qui secondo me abbiamo ancora una volta una azione ambigua. Se dici "come se fosse" intendi in senso lato, una colpa universale e inestinguibile. Se dici "come se fosse stata" pare che tu ti riferisca a una azione concreta, come se il gatto le avesse messo veleno per topi nella minestra 
Qui è una questione di scelta.

_Avrei preferito avere lei viva. _(normale ipotetica dell'irrealtà, concordata al passato) Da allora le era stato difficile (2) anche solo toccarlo.


Spero che ti sia utile.


----------



## Audrey_24th

Grazie davvero di cuore, spiegazione chiarissima e utilissima (e vai di superlativi!)


----------



## Youngfun

Quindi anche per le azioni avenute prima di un verbo al passato remoto, si può usare il trapassato prossimo?
Quando si usa il trapassato remoto?


----------



## violadaprile

"Quando le dissero che sua zia se ne era andata"

Ti riferisci a questo? Allora vediamo.
Le dissero, passato remoto, azione finita, finiti tutti gli effetti e sparita anche l'eco.
Se ne era andata, trapassato prossimo.
La concordanza è corretta, dato che si tratta di un fatto anteriore a "dissero".
Tuttavia gli effetti sono ancora attuali dato che la zia è sempre morta.
Quindi trapassato prossimo (azione passata e conclusa prima del verbo principale, effetti ancora persistenti)

Il trapassato remoto si usa quando un'azione si svolge anteriormente ad un'altra pure passata, i cui effetti sono completamente conclusi.

_Dopo che Lucia ebbe fatto il primo passo, tutti si fecero avanti.
Quando ebbe finito il compito, finalmente si guardò la partita.
ecc._


----------



## Youngfun

Grazie viola, credo di aver capito


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao, Audrey, ciao a tutti 

Posso aggiungere una "sensazione" del tutto personale?  
Pur nel rispetto delle regole grammaticali stabilite, non dimenticherei che ogni autore, con la scelta di un tempo anziché di un altro, vuole esprimere un vissuto _soggettivo_ 



> "Glielo regalò il giorno prima di essere ricoverata in ospedale e Lucia non poté non legare quel regalo all'abbandono."




Qui, ad esempio, leggo che le emozioni vissute dall'autore nascono e si esauriscono in quel momento: è un vissuto circoscritto al tempo in cui ha ricevuto il regalo (non all'oggetto del regalo). Punto. Dopo, più avanti nel tempo, il gatto continuerà ad esistere, procurerà emozioni, altre, ma le emozioni di quel momento, del "_momento in cui fu regalato_" rimangono confinate nel passato. 

Il passato remoto "allontana" nel tempo il vissuto del protagonista, il trapassato prossimo descrive il vissuto attuale nel racconto.


----------



## violadaprile

Anja.Ann said:


> Posso aggiungere una "sensazione" del tutto personale?
> Pur nel rispetto delle regole grammaticali stabilite, non dimenticherei che ogni autore, con la scelta di un tempo anziché di un altro, vuole esprimere un vissuto _soggettivo_


Quoto e straquoto.
E infatti avevo scritto: Se l'autore intendeva indicare l'atto in sè, allora il passato remoto va bene. Tuttavia a me sembra che gli effetti permangano, il gatto sta ancora lì 
"A me sembra", ma non c'è dubbio che si tratta di una scelta stilistica.
La lingua serve per trasmettere il "proprio personale pensiero". E con questo scopo la usiamo.


----------



## Fairy Krystal

Secondo me:

Lucia stringeva il gatto, regalatole dalla zia per il compleanno. Miagolava appena, tanto piccolo e bianco da confondersi con il maglione da lei indossato.
Lucia aveva odiato quel gatto sin dal primo istante in cui le era stato regalato, ma aveva dovuto tenerlo: sarebbe stato scortese non accettare il dono di una donna morente.
Glielo regalò (aveva regalato) il giorno prima di essere ricoverata in ospedale e Lucia non poté (aveva potuto) non legare quel regalo all'abbandono.
Quando le dissero (avevano detto) che sua zia se ne era andata con un ultimo profondo respiro di sofferenza, Lucia guardò (aveva guardato) con rabbia il gatto, come se fosse (fosse stata) tutta colpa sua.
_Avrei preferito avere lei viva.
Da allora le era stato difficile anche solo toccarlo.
_
_A__ rigor di log__ica, sono tutti fatti avvenuti prima di quelli espressi all'inizio con il passato remoto, e quindi ci vorrebbe il trapassato, ma troppi trapassati in una sola frase risultano molto pesanti da leggere, quindi non li cambierei tutti. Il concetto di azione puntuale/azione durativa coinvolge la distinzione tra passato remoto e imperfetto. Il trapassato indica puramente anteriorità.
_Ex. Uscii di casa per andare a lavoro, ma la macchina non c'era più. (azione contemporenea durativa)
Uscii di casa per andare a lavoro, ma la macchina era stata rubata. (azione anteriore)

Ovviamente resta l'interpretazione riguardo ai sentimenti di chi scrive, che mi sembra validissima. Il mio è solo un discorso grammaticale.


----------



## King Crimson

Youngfun said:


> Quindi anche per le azioni avenute prima di un verbo al passato remoto, si può usare il trapassato prossimo?
> Quando si usa il trapassato remoto?



Come parziale approfondimento alla risposta data da Viola in merito alla tua seconda domanda, mi sentirei di rimandarti a questa pagina del nostro amico Wiki, che tratta anche le differenze tra i due tipi di trapassato. Come puoi notare, l'uso del trapassato remoto è soggetto a tutta una serie di restrizioni che ne limitano fortemente l'uso ma, ovviamente, questo è un discorso che riguarda la lingua comune e prescinde dall'espressività personale e dalle scelte stilistiche cui si è fatto cenno in altri post di questa discussione.


----------



## Curlen

Salve ho un dubbio che mi attanaglia. Non so se queste frasi rappresentano contemporaneità o anteriorità, mi confondo un pochino, ve le scrivo: 

_ " Alcuni *erano fuggiti *(trapassato prossimo) su per la montagna da cui *eravamo scesi *(trapassato prossimo)." _


_ "Il brusio che si *era interrotto *(trapassato prossimo) *era rimasto *(trapassato prossimo) sospeso nell'aria per qualche secondo." _


 Trattandosi di un tempo composto sia nella reggente sia nella subordinata, non so se le subordinate sopra rappresentino contemporaneità o anteriorità rispetto alla principale. 

 Voi cosa mi dite ? 
Ad ogni modo, se nella principale abbiamo un trapassato prossimo, la subordinata, per costituire contemporaneità e anteriorità, che forma verbale dovrà avere ?


----------



## Sempervirens

Curlen said:


> Salve ho un dubbio che mi attanaglia. Non so se queste frasi rappresentano contemporaneità o anteriorità, mi confondo un pochino, ve le scrivo:
> 
> _ " Alcuni *erano fuggiti *(trapassato prossimo) su per la montagna da cui *eravamo scesi *(trapassato prossimo)." _
> 
> 
> _ "Il brusio che si *era interrotto *(trapassato prossimo) *era rimasto *(trapassato prossimo) sospeso nell'aria per qualche secondo." _
> 
> 
> Trattandosi di un tempo composto sia nella reggente sia nella subordinata, non so se le subordinate sopra rappresentino contemporaneità o anteriorità rispetto alla principale.
> 
> Voi cosa mi dite ?
> Ad ogni modo, se nella principale abbiamo un trapassato prossimo, la subordinata, per costituire contemporaneità e anteriorità, che forma verbale dovrà avere ?



Ciao! La subordinata della prima frase esprime anteriorità.
   Il brusio che (...) era rimasto sospeso nell'aria per qualche secondo. Qui è il brusio che persiste fino al suo cessare. Contemporaneità.

Sì ma a quest'ora non connetto tanto bene. Può darsi che abbia preso un abbaglio.

S.V


----------



## Curlen

Sempervirens said:


> Ciao! La subordinata della prima frase esprime anteriorità.
> Il brusio che (...) era rimasto sospeso nell'aria per qualche secondo. Qui è il brusio che persiste fino al suo cessare. Contemporaneità.
> 
> Sì ma a quest'ora non connetto tanto bene. Può darsi che abbia preso un abbaglio.
> 
> S.V



Scusami, quando puoi, potresti spiegarmi meglio la questione ?
Sinceramente non riesco a capacitarmi come le due frasi possano essere diverse, insomma hanno tutte e due il trapassato prossimo, il quale o esprime anteriorità o contemporaneità, o mi sfugge qualcosa ?
Può esprimere sia contemporaneità che anteriorità ? 
Cortesemente vorrei che mi si spiegasse meglio la questione.

Grazie


----------



## Necsus

Ciao, Curlen. 
Riporto dalla discussione "avrei pensato che mi avesse fatto":


> La norma generale sulla dipendenza dei tempi verbali vuole che a un tempo principale nella proposizione reggente corrisponda un tempo presente nella dipendente, e a un tempo storico nella reggente corrisponda un tempo passato nella dipendente. QUI puoi trovare uno schema esemplificativo online, spero attendibile.


E nello schema vedrai che con il trapassato prossimo nella proposizione reggente, nella dipendente si avrà l'imperfetto in caso di contemporaneità e il trapassato prossimo in caso di anteriorità.


----------



## Sempervirens

Ciao! Sul fatto che le frasi siano uguali non ci giurerei. Hanno sì entrambe il Trapassato Prossimo ma sono costruite diversamente.

Nella seconda frase _"Il brusio che si *era interrotto *(trapassato prossimo) *era rimasto *(trapassato prossimo) sospeso nell'aria per qualche secondo."  _è del soggetto, è del brusio che si parla. La relativa è praticamente inutile e potrebbe confondere le idee. 
L'esigenza di inserire la relativa è solo per specificare la quantità di tempo del brusio. La frase avrebbe potuto essere formulata così:

_"Il brusio era rimasto sospeso per qualche secondo". 

_Se l'autore avesse voluto esprimere la posteriorità del brusio dopo il suo cessare, avrebbe molto probabilmente fatto un'altra frase:

_"Il brusio che si era interrotto rimase ancora per qualche secondo nella testa di chi l'ascoltava". 

S.V_


----------



## Necsus

La mia opinione è che semplicemente in entrambi i casi vi sia un rapporto di anteriorità:

"Alcuni *erano fuggiti *su per la montagna da cui _*(noi prima) eravamo scesi*"_. 

"Il brusio, che si _*era interrotto, (prima di cessare del tutto) era rimasto*_ sospeso nell'aria per qualche secondo".


----------



## Curlen

D'accordo, dunque dando un'occhiata allo schema linkato da Necsus e leggendo la sua ultima risposta, comprendo che entrambe le subordinate di entrambe le frasi esprimono anteriorità.
Soffermandomi sulla risposta n° #16 di Semper:

_"Il brusio era rimasto sospeso per qualche secondo". _Questa esprime contemporaneità ? lo fa intendere "_per qualche secondo_" o no ?

_"Il brusio che si era interrotto rimase ancora per qualche secondo nella testa di chi l'ascoltava".  _Questa manifesta posteriorità come tu hai affermato esplicitamente_. 

_Secondo me, per esprimere posteriorità si potrebbe dire anche:_ 

"Il brusio che si era interrotto sarebbe rimasto/rimaneva (condizionale passato o imperfetto indicativo al posto del passato remoto) per qualche secondo nella testa di chi lo ascoltava."  _Sarebbe giusto dire anche cosi per esprimere posteriorità ?


----------



## Sempervirens

Ciao, Curlen!  La scelta dei tempi verbali e dei Modi dipende anche dal punto di riferimento temporale. Da dove "ti collochi" sulla linea temporale degli eventi per parlare di questi. Mi sembra che il sito che Necsus ci ha fornito sia un buon punto di partenza. 

Pensa che io sono ancora a chiedermi se nella seconda frase trattasi di anteriorità o contemporaneità!

Il giudizio di Necsus è quello che coincide con le indicazione sull'uso dei tempi verbali.  

S.V


----------



## Curlen

Grazie per le risposte, ma sinceramente sulla questione concordanza dei tempi con il trapassato prossimo non sono ancora persuaso.
Leggendo l'opinione di Necsus comprendo che se in una frase abbiamo il trapassato prossimo sia nella principale che nella subordinata, si vuole esprimere anteriorità, la subordinata rispecchierà un tempo anteriore rispetto alla principale. Leggo però tante altre frasi (nei libri che ho) aventi il trapassato prossimo sia nella principale sia nella subordinata e mi suonano come se la subordinata esprimesse contemporaneità, come per i tempi semplici, a mio modesto parere, insomma è un po' ambigua la cosa; sto spulciando un po' in tutta la rete, ma non riesco a trovare risposte che possano convincermi in modo netto su questa faccenda. 
Non voglio apparire pedante più di quanto già lo sia stato, perciò termino qui, portandomi dietro ancora qualche piccolo dubbio...

Un caro saluto


----------



## francisgranada

Necsus said:


> ... "Alcuni *erano fuggiti *su per la montagna da cui _*(noi prima) eravamo scesi*"_...


E' necessariamente così? (è una domanda da parte mia, non contraddizione).

 Quali tempi si userebbero nella stessa frase se volessimo esprimere p.e. l'idea di "(oggi, appena ...) eravamo scesi dalla montagna sulla/per la quale (prima, un mese fà ...) alcuni erano fuggiti"?

Oppure: "Quando _arrivammo _al paesino sotto la montagna, ci _raccontarono _che alcuni _erano fuggiti_ su per la montagna da cui _eravamo scesi"_. Qui sia _erano fuggiti_ che _eravamo scesi_ esprimono anteriorità rispetto ad _arrivammo/raccontarono_, ma ho l'impressione che _erano fuggiti _rispetto ad _eravamo scesi _non esprime esplicitamente né anteriorità né contemporaneità - semplicemente entrambe le azioni precedono il nostro arrivo al paesino e la eventuale anteriorità tra queste due dipende solo dal contesto. Secondo voi non va bene una tale interpretazione? 

(Forse per esprimere l'anteriorità nel caso di due verbi al trapassato prossimo ci vorebbe un tra-trapassato  ...)


----------



## Necsus

francisgranada said:


> Quali tempi si userebbero nella stessa frase se volessimo esprimere p.e. l'idea di "(oggi, appena ...) eravamo scesi dalla montagna sulla/per la quale (prima, un mese fà ...) alcuni erano fuggiti"?


Scusa, Francis, non riesco a cogliere la differenza tra la tua frase e quella oggetto della discussione...


francisgranada said:


> Forse per esprimere l'anteriorità nel caso di due verbi al trapassato prossimo ci vorrebbe un tra-trapassato


La cronologia di cui si parla è quella _relativa _della subordinata rispetto alla principale, non quella assoluta dell'azione rispetto all'enunciazione, e un evento passato (anteriore) rispetto a un altro passato si esprime con il trapassato, quindi se l'azione della subordinata è successiva a quella della principale in cui c'è un tempo passato, viene comunque espressa con il trapassato, anche se è lo stesso tempo della principale, quello che conta è il rapporto temporale tra le due proposizioni.


----------



## francisgranada

Necsus said:


> ... non riesco a cogliere la differenza tra la tua frase e quella oggetto della discussione ...


Ciao Necsus, non è più importante. La tua risposta è chiara, grazie .


----------



## Curlen

Salve, rispolvero per un altro dubbio; considerando sempre tale frase:

_"Alcuni *erano fuggiti *su per la montagna da cui *eravamo scesi*."

_come detto sopra, la subordinata di tale frase esprime anteriorità rispetto alla principale, bene, ma se la subordinata dovesse essere in contemporaneità con la principale?



Se si dovesse esprimere contemporaneità, la frase sarà, secondo il mio umile parere (mi butto convinto che se sbaglierò sarò gentilmente corretto):

"Alcuni erano fuggiti su per la montagna da cui (in quel momento) *scendemmo*/*siamo scesi.*"

Giusto? ...ossia inserire nella subordinata passato remoto e/o passato prossimo. Cosa mi dite?...o con tali verbi si esprime sempre anteriorità?



Grazie mille...


----------



## Necsus

Ciao, Curlen.
No, non direi proprio che il passato prossimo o remoto rende la seconda azione contemporanea alla prima. Provo a dipanare la matassa col ragionamento...
Se nella prima frase si usa il trapassato prossimo vuol dire inevitabilmente o che si vuole indicare un momento preciso nel passato a partire dal quale viene osservato l'avvenimento, o che l'azione descritta è successiva a un'altra già avvenuta (per esempio: "Ieri a mezzanotte" o "Ha detto che"), quindi o reggente e dipendente si riferiranno allo stesso suddetto momento preciso, oppure la supposta reggente è di fatto una prima dipendente. Per esprimere la contemporaneità della (seconda) dipendente con la reggente/prima dipendente, il tempo prescritto è l'imperfetto (vedi tabella), perciò avremo: "Ieri a mezzanotte alcuni erano fuggiti su per la montagna da cui noi scendevamo", oppure "Ha detto che alcuni erano fuggiti su per la montagna da cui noi scendevamo". Nel secondo caso, però, c'è la possibilità che l'imperfetto venga recepito come indicante contemporaneità con la reggente, che ha sempre un tempo passato ("...da cui noi scendevamo _[mentre lo diceva]"_), allora sarà bene aggiungere un elemento che chiarifichi, per esempio "Ha detto che alcuni erano fuggiti su per la montagna _mentre _noi ne scendevamo".


----------



## Curlen

Necsus said:


> Ciao, Curlen.
> No, non direi proprio che il passato prossimo o remoto rende la seconda azione contemporanea alla prima.


Ho capito, allora passato prossimo e remoto servono per esprimere sempre anteriorità? se la perspicacia non mi inganna...








Necsus said:


> Provo a dipanare la matassa col ragionamento...
> Se nella prima frase si usa il trapassato prossimo vuol dire inevitabilmente o che si vuole indicare un momento preciso nel passato a partire dal quale viene osservato l'avvenimento, o che l'azione descritta è successiva a un'altra già avvenuta (per esempio: "Ieri a mezzanotte" o "Ha detto che"), quindi o reggente e dipendente si riferiranno allo stesso suddetto momento preciso, oppure la supposta reggente è di fatto una prima dipendente. Per esprimere la contemporaneità della (seconda) dipendente con la reggente/prima dipendente, il tempo prescritto è l'imperfetto (vedi tabella), perciò avremo: "Ieri a mezzanotte alcuni erano fuggiti su per la montagna da cui noi scendevamo", oppure "Ha detto che alcuni erano fuggiti su per la montagna da cui noi scendevamo". Nel secondo caso, però, c'è la possibilità che l'imperfetto venga recepito come indicante contemporaneità con la reggente, che ha sempre un tempo passato ("...da cui noi scendevamo _[mentre lo diceva]"_), allora sarà bene aggiungere un elemento che chiarifichi, per esempio "Ha detto che alcuni erano fuggiti su per la montagna _mentre _noi ne scendevamo".



Grazie Necsus per il quadro chiarificatorio. C'è solo una cosa che non comprendo:

Tu dici che per esprimere contemporaneità si usa l'imperfetto, però l'imperfetto è un tempo che vuole indicare un'azione continuativa nel passato.
Se io voglio esprimere contemporaneità, seguendo il tuo ragionamento e quello che dice la tabella, dico: 

_"Ieri a mezzanotte eravamo in quel posto, arrivava in quel momento Giorgio, Michele lo vedeva e gli sferrava un pugno."

_


Cioè il fatto di arrivare, di vedere e di sferrare un pugno, sono tutte azioni che non sono però continuative nel passato, né abitudinarie nel caso della frase sopra, ecco perché non riesco a capire se la frase sopra sia corretta, insomma mi viene da dubitare; ma si usa l'imperfetto anche se l'azione non è continuativa nel passato? 




Da quello che ho capito dal tuo ragionamento questa frase è sbagliata quando si vuole esprimere contemporaneità:

_"Ieri a mezzanotte eravamo in quel posto, è arrivato in quel momento Giorgio, Michele lo ha visto e gli ha sferrato un pugno."

_...eppure frase simile la si legge spesso in qualche libro...o la si ode nella lingua parlata...



Attendo ulteriore intervento...


----------



## Necsus

Curlen said:


> Ho capito, allora passato prossimo e remoto servono per esprimere sempre anteriorità? se la perspicacia non mi inganna...


Direi di sì.


Curlen said:


> Tu dici che per esprimere contemporaneità si usa l'imperfetto, però l'imperfetto è un tempo che vuole indicare un'azione continuativa nel passato.


Non lo dico io, ho riportato la regola sulla dipendenza dei tempi. La funzione primaria dell'imperfetto non è quella di indicare un'azione continuativa nel passato, è un tempo cosiddetto _aspettuale_, cioè indica "un'azione incompiuta nel passato; o, meglio, un'azione passata le cui coordinate (momento d'inizio, conclusione, ecc.) restano inespresse" [Serianni XI,373]. Poi, proprio per la sua versatilità, può avere molte forme: descrittivo, iterativo, narrativo, conativo, di modestia, irreale, onirico, prospettivo. Nell'Enciclopedia Treccani la sua definizione inizia con "è un tempo passato del verbo, che indica principalmente simultaneità rispetto a un momento passato".


Curlen said:


> Da quello che ho capito dal tuo ragionamento questa frase è sbagliata quando si vuole esprimere contemporaneità:
> _"Ieri a mezzanotte eravamo in quel posto, è arrivato in quel momento Giorgio, Michele lo ha visto e gli ha sferrato un pugno."
> _...eppure frase simile la si legge spesso in qualche libro...o la si ode nella lingua parlata...


Non credo che io avrei usato "sbagliata" quando si tratta di esprimere un'idea di qualcosa. A mio avviso il fatto che aggiungi "in quel momento" non rende le azioni contemporanee: inevitabilmente prima Giorgio deve arrivare, poi Michele lo deve vedere e dopo ancora gli deve sferrare un pugno. E nessuno ha mai detto che il passato prossimo sia agrammaticale o non venga/debba essere usato, semplicemente non trasmette _l'idea_ di contemporaneità, che invece si può avere con l'imperfetto: "arrivava Giorgio, Michele lo vedeva e gli sferrava un pugno". 
Ma questa successione di eventi francamente non mi sembra una costruzione molto naturale, e mi spinge a sottolineare di nuovo, come ho già fatto in altre occasioni, che sarebbe il caso di usare le costruzioni che meglio esprimono quello che vogliamo dire, non cercare di forzare costruzioni già esistenti, o produrle appositamente per dimostrare la correttezza/scorrettezza delle eventuali regole. 
Del resto, come sempre, ognuno è libero di parlare come crede, se ritiene che gli altri lo capiscano.


----------



## Curlen

Necsus said:


> ... "arrivava Giorgio, Michele lo vedeva e gli sferrava un pugno."
> Ma questa successione di eventi francamente non mi sembra una costruzione molto naturale.


Infatti, tra la teoria e la pratica ce ne passa...



D'accordo grazie per la consulenza.


----------



## Sempervirens

Ciao! Volevo dirti che questa frase  _"arrivava Giorgio, Michele lo vedeva e gli sferrava un pugno."  _è lecita se vista in un contesto particolare, nel quale si utilizza il tempo imperfetto come imperfetto narrativo.

Vedi nota di Necsus: "_descrittivo, iterativo, narrativo, conativo, di modestia, irreale, onirico, prospettivo..."_

 Ma qui dovresti aprire una discussione a parte per eventuali approfondimenti. 

S.V


----------

